# [eBay] Diablo II + Lord of Destruction Erweiterung BigBox Original



## djondi (21. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auf eBay die folgenden Angebote:

Diablo II (PC, 2000, Eurobox) - Original:
https://www.ebay.at/itm/Diablo-II-P...323902?hash=item28a20b087e:g:EycAAOSwq1tfrqDX

Diablo II: Expansion Set - Lord Of Destruction (PC, 2001, Eurobox):
https://www.ebay.at/itm/Diablo-II-E...325349?hash=item28a20b0e25:g:-7UAAOSwevBfrqP8

Der Zustand von beiden ist super! Etwas für Sammler.
Ich habe Diablo II leider nie selbst gespielt, sonst würde ich es mir selbst aufheben 

Auf eBay sind die Angebote getrennt, wenn sie jemand zusammen kaufen würde, wäre der Preis natürlich verhandelbar + nur 1 mal Versandkosten.
Versand ist aus Österreich.

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand dafür interessiert!


----------

